# Microsoft Office 2010 Outlook Question



## myofficeq (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I have outlook 2010 i want to sort the emails by *Read* filed
The field is available to choose but when i click on it to sort it by it gives me message saying "*You cannot sort by this field*"

any help will be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In your Outlook question box, type "Create View". Make it applicable to Unread Messages.


----------



## myofficeq (Mar 31, 2011)

i did not understand your answer, can you explain me?

thanks,


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Open Inbox. Hit F1. Type in View. You'll get as a choice "Create a new view or Customize an existing one. Choose "Create a View based on Standard View". Follow the directions naming it Unread Messages. Continue to follow the directions and when you customize your new current view hit Filter>More Choices and select Only Items that are (Unread should already be there). Go back in the Help box type in Filters and read About filtering items and files. You'll get a lot of good ideas about how to better use outlook as you desire.


----------

